# Oakley Goggle Lens Options



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm looking to get maybe Oakley A-frame or Wisdoms, probably polarized cause I've found myself to be completely blinded otherwise.

Anyway I was wondering if anyone has tried different lenses on them. I'm thinking of getting some dark ones for the day and lighter ones for nighttime boarding. 2 should be enough, if I got 3 my wife would kill me and then kick me out of the apt, in that order, seeing as how I paid out the bung for new gear this season too.

Any feedback would be much appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------

